# How to return Thunderbolt to unrooted stock?



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am sending my phone back to Verizon for a warranty exchange. I obviously need to unroot and return to os to stock before I send the old phone back. I lost the nandroid that I had of the original os. Can somebody point me to where I can download the stock tbolt os and instructions for how to unroot?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2703


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2703


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. Ordered replacement phone 430ish Wed. New phone AT my house 230 Thursday.


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wifes rooted TB is jacked up and I cannot get into recovery and can only get it to turn on if I am lucky. When I get it on I can get into bootloader. We want to send it back, because I think something is seriously messed up with it's internals somewhere. Since I cannot get her sdcard to come up on a system to add these files too. If I add them to my sdcard and get them to load on her phone that way, will it wipe my sdcard? Not trying to have my sdcard completely wiped, but cant think of any other way.

I hit the factory reset in bootloader as I was unsure of what else to do(have been messing with this pos for two days straight). If anyone has any way to get these files loaded that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

kali77 said:


> My wifes rooted TB is jacked up and I cannot get into recovery and can only get it to turn on if I am lucky. When I get it on I can get into bootloader. We want to send it back, because I think something is seriously messed up with it's internals somewhere. Since I cannot get her sdcard to come up on a system to add these files too. If I add them to my sdcard and get them to load on her phone that way, will it wipe my sdcard? Not trying to have my sdcard completely wiped, but cant think of any other way.
> 
> I hit the factory reset in bootloader as I was unsure of what else to do(have been messing with this pos for two days straight). If anyone has any way to get these files loaded that would be great. Thanks in advance.


Go ahead and load them up on your SD card, put it in your wife's phone and you can put it back to stock that way. Nothing should get wiped from the SD card (never had it happen to me). But if you want to be safe, hook it up to your PC, copy everything from your SD card to a folder, and then go about putting your wife's phone back to stock.


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks got it back to stock, still going on and off randomly and not booting at all most of the time. Back to the store it goes today.


----------

